# Can I dehorn my baby?



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

Or do I need to take him to a vet?
Hes 3 weeks old. I've been reading everthing I can on keeping the horns or not. I'm kinda torn what to do. But like someboby said here on the subject horses and down hill skiing are two of the more dangerous sports and I do both and have been hurt by both. So, even though I think the horns look way cool but just add another danger around here with kids and all I'm gonna have to go the dehorn route.

thanks for your help. I love this site.
I need to go out to eagle creek and check out thoses pack goats they sound awesome!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

We disbudded ours at 2 weeks old.... then had to reburn at 6 weeks due to regrowth. How long are his horns now? If still just little nubs then I would think you could... but if they have any real horn growth to them then you could try the banding method or check with your vet. Hopefully someone else will be along with a bit more experience and advice for you.


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

The goat book says 2 to 6 weeks for dehorning. There about 1/2in long. So you use an electric burner that you can get like at a feed store? There around 100.00 or so. Seems kinda expensive. Is there any other way to do this like banding or something else?
How much is it if you wait til there longer and have a vet do it?

thanks all for your help Rod


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

If you are close enough to come to my house you can probably take him to Woodburn vet clinic in Woodburn.

It's about $27 for a disbudding, but don't wait.

Email me if you need the phone number.


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Caroline, I live in welches. There should be a vet closer to me. Our dog vet is in Sandy butI don't know if he dehorns.
I'll gve him a call.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Goats are meant to be disbudded before one week of age - or dairy goats are anyway.  To get a clean burn, you sometimes need to do them before three days! They are meant to be burnt before the horn has come up from under the skin at all - which means soon after birth for some, or a bit later for others. Waiting till even two weeks can be very risky, although we;ve had one done at nearly two weeks with no scurs. For a wether, it is not as urgent as a buck but far more than a doe. If you want to disbud by yourself in future, all you need is a veyr long bolt with a nut on the end, put it in a fire (or something similar) until it is 'cherry red' and that is right - three second on each for a doe, and up to ten on a buck.  
I can find more info if you ever want to do another one.  
Cazz


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Dr Christenson in Sandy is really expensive,like 75 dollars/The vet in Welches might be cheaper. Woodburn is set up to do goats so their pricing is better.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm right there with you on the dehorn issue. I had to sell my first two goats with horns. They were good with me...but not so good with my young kids and it was just an accident waiting to happen.

The breeder I got mine from dehorned mine burn method. I think its kinda an art and should watch it done and participate several times before doing yourself. You can get scurs easily if not done right. I also think castrating late doesn't help with the scurs. Any little bit of horn is fueled for growth.

Even though the breeder has done a million dehorns with very good success, no scurs (dairy breeder) some of mine started to get small nubs growing. (I think boys, alpines and late castration all plays a roll)

I took one back to the breeder to get redone. It is much harder when bigger. Personally...I NEVER want to see that again. I'm pretty tough but that was horrible. At least at the vet they have a bit of seditive and pain meds. It also turned into a bit of a complication...a small artiery was hit and would not stop bleeding even when we tried to cauterize it. I had to hold pressure on his head for 30mins. or more. Poor guy.

The Woodburn clinic is GREAT!! I took mine there (2.5hr drive) for castration and she reburned the nubs while there. Highly recomend. It's worth going to someone that really knows goats if you can.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Rachel's right. The horn growth is testosterone driven so late castration makes it really important to get all the horn bud. I do boys before 7 days old. Girls can wait up to 3 weeks before getting done.

I use Woodburn also and it's worth the hour drive each way to get it done right. Also their prices are really reasonable compared to other vets around here.


----------

